# Tennesee Fire



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I was expecting an ashtray in the mail, but when i opened my front door to walk down the driveway to the mailbox I almost lost a leg! There was a box way to big to contain JUST AN ASHTRAY. @Rabidawise included a Brilliance©️, because lets be honest, you can never have too many around here! Also an RP Super Ligero, his favorite Cain 550 Maduro, and one of the Ninfamanic that have been showing up a lot around here lately! Thanks for this very personal and hands on gift brother Brian! Can't wait to fill the tupper and test out my new ashtray!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Pretty sweet right there, nice one @Rabidawise!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing some pics of it in action! Enjoy it Joe!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Thoughtful bomb @Rabidawise, great job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Pretty blurry. It's hard to really see whats going on there.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Ha! @ADRUNKK!! Im no photographer! That's why i included a description of whats in the picture.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Rabidawise. Good job. @Dran use that ashtray


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

ADRUNKK said:


> Pretty blurry. It's hard to really see whats going on there.












Here you go!


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> Pretty blurry. It's hard to really see whats going on there.


I see some phallic shaped objects, a clear container, and I'm sure there's some other unmentionable items in the background. Are you sure you want a clearer picture? >


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@disco_potato, you had me worried when you said "unmentionable" thought I had something inappropriate in the pic!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very thoughtful, and well deserved.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Dran said:


> Ha! @ADRUNKK!! Im no photographer! That's why i included a description of whats in the picture.


lol, I've been meaning to say something... constructive.

With my phone HDR turns off the flash totally. In low light then it won't focus. Also if it is (non-HDR) set to auto-flash, sometimes it won't use it when it needs to and won't focus. If I put it on flash manually however it will turn on enough light to focus correctly then flash the pic. Lots of other tips - maybe we should have a separate thread to talk about what works well for us.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent @Rabidawise


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Rabidawise said:


> Here you go!


Looks great! Not blurry. A+


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice “ashtray”. Seriously though nice piece of work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

mpomario said:


> Very nice "ashtray". Seriously though nice piece of work.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol, why do you say "ashtray"?


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

@Rabidawise a beautiful ashtray! Did you make it yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Prf5415 said:


> @Rabidawise a beautiful ashtray! Did you make it yourself?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir, I did. Thank you!

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...on/278118-little-woodworking-new-ashtray.html


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

It's much more than an ashtray Brian! My eventual cigar room will be designed around this!


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Yes sir, I did. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...on/278118-little-woodworking-new-ashtray.html


I saw the early posts. Finished product look terrific!!! If your ever selling them let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Rabidawise said:


> Lol, why do you say "ashtray"?


Because you didn't just send the ashtray. Burning the rests was a very nice touch. Do you sell them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

mpomario said:


> Because you didn't just send the ashtray. Burning the rests was a very nice touch. Do you sell them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are the first ones I've ever made. I made them to make one for myself and just bombed the others out. I've never considered selling them.


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Those are the first ones I've ever made. I made them to make one for myself and just bombed the others out. I've never considered selling them.


Looks like you have a market on puff if you ever decide too. I know I'd want one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Prf5415 said:


> Looks like you have a market on puff if you ever decide too. I know I'd want one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I'd be scared to try to assign a dollar figure to something like that. I think I have about 25 hrs in making those 4.


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Lol, I'd be scared to try to assign a dollar figure to something like that. I think I have about 25 hrs in making those 4.


They show it! But very understandable about not wanting to price it to reflect the value of that much time.

I put a significant amount of time into my last woodworking project. It was a paper towel holder for my mom. I made it at summer camp, when years still started with 19. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Just saw this. I was wondering where those ash trays would show up. Very nice!


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

That is very nice! Sign me up if you ever decide to sell them.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Those came out great Brian aka @Rabidawise enjoy Dran use in good health.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

